# Does anyone know value range for Giering Bottle 1876-1896?



## mushtashe (Aug 19, 2013)

Blob Top Soda Bottle - THE GIERING BOTTLING COMPANY, YOUNGSTOWN OHIO, 1876-1896

 Information researched from: History of Youngstown and the Mahoning Valley, Ohio, Volume 2

    1876 Louis Giering established the Giering Bottling business, his plant being located in the country at what is now Edwards Street, Youngstown Ohio.  This business is therefore one of the oldest of its kind in Eastern Ohio. J.F. Giering, son of the founder became the active manager in 1896.  This company are/were the manufacturers and distributors of Coca-Cola&reg; for the Youngstown district, Youngstown, Ohio.    

    Oval slug plate embossed lettering and logo on front (one side) of the green clear glass bottle. Inside an oval 2&frac34;" high x 3&frac14;" wide around reads "THE GIERING BOTTLING CO." on top half and "YOUNGSTOWN, O." on bottom half. inside the oval center is what appears to be a ship anchor. Below the ovaL reads "THIS BOTTLE IS REGISTERED  NOT TO BE SOLD  MIN. CONTENTS 24 OZ." On the back side at the bottom edge reads" D . O . C . 45 - 11

    Measurments: 12" high x 3&frac14;" diameter at the largest area.
    Color: Aqua (the color of a Coke bottle - light greenish blue). 

 http://overthehillimagehosting.com/is.php?i=8157&img=6496_bottle.jpg
 http://overthehillimagehosting.com/is.php?i=8158&img=6496_bottle_top.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey mustache,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for your inquiry. First, the bottle you posted is a crown cap, not a blob. Earliest date it could be would be 1892. If you show us macro photos of the confluence of seams at the finish, and a good view of the base, perhaps it could be dated more closely.

 There's some additional Giering information here. 

 Did'ya see the amber Giering Coca-Cola?                                                                                                   

 I'd be surprised if the value exceeded 10 dollars, without that Coca-Cola mark.





Root-Beer World.​


----------

